# Ultra violet machine



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dorli is doing all the shopping for us and others, and is using our one and only face mask.
I am aware that the NHS throw the simple masks away because they might become contaminated.
So when Dorli comes home, one action is to put the face mask under the ultra violet nail varnish
hardening machine that some of you ladies have to hand. " Cook " both sides for 5 minutes and
it will sooth the nerves if nothing else.
Bill


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness I don´t have to even think about a face mask, but I am sure I gave some away last September when I started clearing the workshop, Hans used to use them to go up into the loft where the rock wool fibres would annoy his lungs if he didn´t.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Does UV light break down the virus ? I know it destroys bacteria, but genuinely do not know if it will break up a virus.

I would hate for you to acquire false confidence. The nail hardening machine may not be as intensive as the commercially used machines for bacterial sterilisation.

Maybe some research will give all of us an answer. I will look into it, although we do not have such a gizmo.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Factchecked and it does NOT work at normal intensities such as you are likely to be using. The report of that has been widely condemned as incorrect

This is just one such comment, the UV light comes part way down

https://factcheck.afp.com/health-experts-refute-misleading-claim-coronavirus-disinfectants


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Factchecked and it does NOT work at normal intensities such as you are likely to be using. The report of that has been widely condemned as incorrect
> 
> This is just one such comment, the UV light comes part way down
> 
> https://factcheck.afp.com/health-experts-refute-misleading-claim-coronavirus-disinfectants


This is an American producers website extolling the virtues of UVC which is NOT in the small nail lights, the cost of the correct equipment is eye-watering.......

Even they explain the limitations and say that it does NOT replace standard methods

https://insights.regencylighting.com/can-uv-light-kill-viruses-like-covid-19

Even the WHO is stressing that UV Light does NOT work....


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been looking for a second hand electron microscope on Flea Bay !
Bill


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting thought, but the chemicals required to operate it are nearly as bad as cyanide..... and it has to be a virtually total vacuum as well being the size of a small room.....

Sadly, withought such a thing these little virus particles are totally invisible and therein lies the problem, unlike conventional wars no-one can see the enemy - hence why Stay At Home is by far the best advice.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The “ordinary” face masks are about as much use as a chocolate teapot, so trying to sterilise something that is pretty ineffectual is a total waste of time, 

Andy


----------

